# Craftsman DYT 4000 - is it possible to replace a B+S 18.5hp Intek with a Honda?



## curlybandit (Dec 1, 2014)

Hello everyone.

I have a Craftsman DYT 4000 with a Briggs and Stratton 18.5hp Intek single piston motor. It has less than 250 hours on it. A couple of months ago the motor quit on me. After doing some research I see that the Briggs and Stratton Intek motors are quite notorious for being poorly built and failing. One of the more common issues appears to be failure of the head gasket followed by failure of the piston rod. I think I may fall into this camp as well.

I'm consider one of two options. I'm either going to cut my losses and buy another lawn tractor ans sell my DYT for what I can get for it, or replace the motor.

If I choose to replace the motor, I don't want another BS Intek. I want to know if it's possible to replace it with a Honda motor.

Thanks!


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy curlybandit,

The cost of a new engine is more than your DYT 4000 is worth.


----------



## curlybandit (Dec 1, 2014)

sixbales said:


> Howdy curlybandit,
> 
> The cost of a new engine is more than your DYT 4000 is worth.


I was thinking the same thing. Might just be work the cutting my losses


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

If it needs a head gasket, that's a fairly easy job.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 15, 2011)

have never had good experiences with craftsman lawn tractors, I've had two and both were cheaply made and had catastrophic failures within two years. (basically right after they came out of warranty)


----------



## curlybandit (Dec 1, 2014)

sixbales said:


> If it needs a head gasket, that's a fairly easy job.


Based on the loud "clunk" and banging it made just before it died, I'm going to assume that it was something a little more catastrophic. When I try to turn it over now the fan spins freely as if there's no compression in the cylinder.



Rusty said:


> have never had good experiences with craftsman lawn tractors, I've had two and both were cheaply made and had catastrophic failures within two years. (basically right after they came out of warranty)


Every review I've read specifically relating to the Briggs and Stratton Intek motors have been negative. Craftsman/Sears tends to use B+S Intek motors for their riding mowers, as does a few other manufacturers. There's a common theme amongst the disgruntled - motor blows within 2-3 years of ownership, in spite of hours on the motor. It's typically the head gasket followed by the rod.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

most times a motor blows is because there is lack of engine oil in the crankcase and the conrod grabs the crankshaft journal and snaps the rod through inertia, this in turn smashes everything in close proximity.

You should be able to buy a short motor, even a long motor for the mower if you think the valves and guides are worn, just a matter of fitting the cowlings, flywheel and carby, all the outside bits, piece of cake.


----------



## Woombat (May 13, 2015)

I bought my Toro , new , with a Honda in it . The dealer was experimenting with it . Offered me a good deal . Only a 13hp , but Still going strong after 10yrs . Did have One problem though . The Honda magneto Had to be upgraded to Honda's strongest , as the Toro's electric cutting deck ran the charge down in a half hour & I have 2hrs of lawn . But they upgraded to the stronger charger under warranty.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

My neighbors did the same thing for 2 reasons. 1 he cut the grass so short you could literally see where the blades where hitting the dirt, and 2 he never performed any service that is required for a lawn engine except oil changes. The intek requires a valve inspection, and possible adjustment every 100 hours. They are notorious for slacking up but as I mentioned over straing the engine ie cutting thick tall grass down to stubble will ruin any engine pretty quick. I would if I where you buy another lawn tractor it would be cheaper in the long run. Maybe a twin cylinder Honda, kawi, or even another briggs but go with a vanguard instead of the intek. Kohler is ok but not what they used to be none of them are built like they used to be.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

To answer your original question.....Get a Honda engine with essentially the same HP, same shaft length and diameter, and it should be a straight forward engine swap. You may have to drill new mounting holes for the Honda. Good luck!


----------

